# Two (mated) Pet Pigeons and Four White Doves need good home with flight cage



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,
I was working with a Wildlife Rescue organization and adopted (saved) two feral pigeons that came in last year. One had PMV (Paramyxovirus) as a very small baby (had to be hand fed) but she survived and is a wonderful pet pigeon. She doesn't always fly real well and sometimes tilts her head a lot when nervous but other then that is a perfect little (never got real big) pigeon. I then got another pigeon so she wouldn't be lonely who of course ended up being male, he had broke his shoulder (at a young fledgling age) and will never fly as well as other pigeons but seems to fly just fine in my apartment. He is not as people friendly as the female who will fly over and sit on the couch next to me but he does no what go to bed means and flies right in his cage. 
At the Wildlife Rescue we would get domestic birds sometimes and I adopted two white doves. Of course again I ended up having a female and male so two oops babies emerged this year. I have no idea on the age of the parent white doves but the babies are about two months old. It seems to be a female and male from their actions but I'm not absolutely sure. 
The thought was that when I got all these birds I would be able to buy a house and build a flight cage for them soon and I now realize that will not happen. I now have all 6 birds in cages in my studio apartment. Though I love my birds very much and try to let them out to roam in the apartment as much as possible, I just know they deserve a better life plus keeping up with the mess is just getting to hard. I am looking for a good home for all 6 birds. Unfortunetly I don't know how to ship birds and I'm not sure if I am comfortable putting my birds (they are my babies) thru that. I am very saddened to give them up but I think it is in the best interest for all. 
Please email me at [email protected] if interested, I live in Roseville CA (near Sacramento) and I am willing to drive them out to you if you live within reason. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to the site, I'm sorry you are needing to find a home for your birds. We have quite a few members in the Bay area and surrounding cities (including me, but I'm past my limit at the moment), so keep checking back. I know at least one is on vacation and since it's the weekend, others may check in next week. Good luck and thank you for helping these birds out. What wildlife org. do you work with, just out of curiosity? We have a nice one nearby in San Rafael called Wildcare that helps a lot of animals. It's always cool to hear of other ones.


----------



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Maryjane, 
It's me Jen. I was with Wildlife Care Association. I am still doing some fundraising for them but had to back off on all the other stuff because I keep getting sick. 
I did find a home for all four doves so that is a relief. I still have my two pigeons but getting 4 birds out of a studio apartment is a huge relief already. I am very sad to see them go but they will be happier in their new aviary.


----------

